# Am I Naive or is my wife cheating on me?



## Imas (Apr 25, 2011)

My wife and I have been married for 7 years, we have 2 kids. Ill try to make this as short as possible. 
I had a full time job before the recession and my wife pushed me to leave this job and start my own business. Recession hit, things hit the fan, Im still owning my business but not doing great and cant find a job.

My wife now is constantly seeing this guy "freind" who has money and is constantly bringing back home money, so far he has given around $60,000 or 70 k, in 3 months time.

We need the money and Im just letting it happen. I feel like Im pimping her and she is scamming him and supposedly he has fallen in love with her, I have seen some crazy text messages from this guy.
She says he has never touched her, its what turns this guy on. Im so confused and messed up about this.

Your advises please. Thx


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't know, but for you to allow this to continue will not end up good any way it turns out. 1) it will eventually cause your wife to look at you as less than a man for allowing another man to provide for your family (if she doesn't already) regardless of the circumstances. 2) if it hasn't gone there already, she will cheat with him. It is just my thought that she probably already has. 

You have to get her to end contact with him quickly, my friend.


----------



## franklinfx (Apr 7, 2009)

60 grand?!?! holy cow! theres definatly something over the top about that:scratchhead:


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

The fact that she's so open about it makes me think she's telling the truth but holy moly $60K!!! How does she sleep at night? I couldn't take money like that and feel good about myself. I'd feel terrible.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Remove your head from the sand. Something is very wrong here!


----------



## boxer (Apr 30, 2011)

You're incredibly naïve. She's already having sex with him.

I'm sorry to tell you this. It's just the way of the world. Women are conditioned by sitcoms and the media to seek a better option when you fall on hard times. 60 percent of American wives cheat on their husbands anyway, according to this
When Women Cheat - The Early Show - CBS News
so you are hardly alone.

See an attorney on the sly. Get your ducks in a row, and prepare yourself for the end of your family. You will be abused horribly. I wish it were otherwise, but this is the way of things in the man hating divorce courts of the USA. When it is over, vow to not marry again, and try to be there for your kids if possible.

Good luck brother.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I wouldn't invest $60K in a woman I wasn't having sex with. Would you?


----------



## lost soul (May 20, 2009)

If this guy isn't a really old man with a lot of money you should really be worried.


----------



## Imas (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Magnolia, Thanks for your reply. I really think she is telling the truth, especially since the guy is Indian, with a long beard on his face, Im not racisit but In know that wouldnt be her style if she was cheating. His wife passed away 6 months ago and it seems like he is looking for someone to talk too.
The figure is actually around 100 k. It just burns me Im going through this. We need the money and I cant do anything about it. Im working on a big project so hoping that comes together to stop this crazy thing.
Once again thanks for your reply.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Pimp daddy Imas take some of the dough and have her followed. A PI will either confirm or dissmiss her having sex with her sugar daddy.

The funny thing about cheating..its never the ones you suspect, trust me!

Let me guess, she drinking a little more these days?

You need to get out from under this, this will rip your marraige apart. This kind of thing starts small and then infection takes over and some limb will have to be removed.

Most likely in a coulple of years the both of you will be fighting about her young male "friend" and she will tell you something along the lines of "you didn't care before so why do you care now" 

See this kind of thing is REALLY unhealthy for her, see, years down the road she will feel so unworthy and her self respect will be so low that ONS will be the norm for when she tells you she is out with her girl friends.

Man...what I let my wife do for money so many years ago was so unhealthy I just have to say you are for sure are going down the same path and I can already see were the both of you will be it ...say 10 years.

STOP HER NOW if you can!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

How would she feel if roles were reversed? You getting money from and older woman?


----------



## wanttobehappy56 (Mar 31, 2011)

Come on man, 70K? No sex????? I'm sorry, NO. NO NO NO NO NO. 

NO


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

Geez, why can't I find a friend like that. (totally just kidding)

People don't give 100K to friends with no expectations.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

marksaysay said:


> I don't know, but for you to allow this to continue will not end up good any way it turns out. 1) it will eventually cause your wife to look at you as less than a man for allowing another man to provide for your family (if she doesn't already) regardless of the circumstances. 2) if it hasn't gone there already, she will cheat with him. It is just my thought that she probably already has.
> 
> You have to get her to end contact with him quickly, my friend.


:iagree: No husband would allow this, even if he was broke.


----------



## luckyman (Apr 14, 2011)

I think it's very important that you know exactly why he is giving her/your family money. Is she employed by him? Is he claiming the money he is giving to your wife as wages given to an employee? 

Are you going to report this as revenue? 

This is a lot of money. You haven't spoken to this man personally? If it were me, I would have had a sit-down with this man after the first check was deposited. 

At best, this is inappropriate, at worst...well, nothing good comes to mind here. You will need to establish why this is happening. You will have to claim this money for tax reasons. It is possible that he may, at a later time claim that the money is a loan, when things don't go his way, and take action.

$100,000.00 is way too much money to just shrug-off as someone being nice. It is also too much money for a sexual pay-off. 

If you think he is doing this for sex, I don't know...I'm sure your wife is attractive, but is she really worth $100,000 to another man just for sex? Especially since she is already married? 

I would make it my first priority to find an explanation for this.


----------



## maggot brain (Nov 28, 2010)

Imas said:


> The figure is actually around 100 k. It just burns me Im going through this. We need the money and I cant do anything about it.


Sounds to me like you're satisfied with the relationship as you've described it. Actions speak volumes, and you're cashing the checks my man.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I know you like the cash...but are you sure it's legal money?

If she is doing is having sex with him the fact that you're profiting from it could have very serious legal ramifications. Seriously, with 100K changing hands, I'd be shocked if financial monitoring institutions weren't already investigating this.

End it...yesterday.


----------

